# scorched almonds



## Moolric

In my part of the world, chocolate covered almonds are called scorched almonds. 

Why are they called that? It makes no sense. Nothing I could find in the etymology of the word scorched has any hint of meaning covered, let alone covered in chocolate. No other nuts are scorched, just almonds.

Does anyone know the secret?


----------



## srk

I find articles on scorched cashews online, Moolric, and I understand it as "roasted."

Edit:  Scorched peanuts and macadamias as well.


----------



## BobbieCB

I never heard this term before. It's certainly not used in U.S. English (so far as I know). Thanks for the new term.


----------



## Moolric

If they used it to mean roasted, it would make perfect sense. But no. Definitely chocolate covered.

But yes, googling does show it being used for peanuts and macadamias too. Well spotted. 

Though Nestle sells macadamias as Chocolate Macadamias while selling almonds as Scorched Almonds. 

And I did forget about the old Scorched Peanut Bar, which is also tasty.

I think it might be an Australian/New Zealand term, but that doesn't explain why...


----------



## You little ripper!

Moolric said:


> If they used it to mean roasted, it would make perfect sense. But no. Definitely chocolate covered.


They do roast them, Moolric. They are then coated in chocolate. They should call them _chocolate covered roasted almonds_.


----------



## JamesM

What do they call them if they are not coated with chocolate, You little ripper?


----------



## You little ripper!

JamesM said:


> What do they call them if they are not coated with chocolate, You little ripper?


_Roasted almonds_. It doesn't make sense, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## Moolric

Roasted almonds without chocolate are just called almonds


----------



## You little ripper!

Moolric said:


> Roasted almonds without chocolate are just called almonds


What do you call 'raw almonds' in your part of the world, Moolric? 'Almonds' as well?


----------



## Moolric

So, I'm looking at the definitive source (Woolworth.com.au) and while they have lots of oven-roasted almonds, dry-roasted almonds, roasted and salted almonds and natural/raw almonds, the default thing that they just call almonds are run-of-the-mill roasted unsalted almonds. The almond meal, flaked almonds, slivered almonds are all roasted as well, not raw.

Woolworths Supermarket - Buy Groceries Online


----------



## JamesM

It's still very curious to me, then, that "scorched" would be the word that is used to indicate they are coated in chocolate.


----------



## You little ripper!

JamesM said:


> It's still very curious to me, then, that "scorched" would be the word that is used to indicate they are coated in chocolate.


I think 'scorched' refers to the _roasting_, James, but they are called that to differentiate them from the conventional roasted almond. I don't think there's any no logic to it; _chocolate covered roasted almonds _would be a better name for them (as I said earlier).


----------



## spilorrific

So, Moolric, you don't think that they're called "scorched" b/c they're covered in a dark coating? When something gets scorched, of course, it is blackened. I was thinking the same as James until you replied to him.


----------



## spilorrific

Apparently not. Page after page in a Google search reveals that this must be an term used only in manufacture to Australia and New Zealand. Cadbury UK also lists this, but the products with this in their description appeared to be headed to Aus/NZ. By the way, the WR thread is on pg. 3 of the Google search results, or it was when I searched "scorched almonds." 

Whatever you call them, Moolric, I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## bennymix

_You little ripper_ may be right, that 'scorched' is just roasted and coated.*

I see that cashews may be 'scorched'.   See here, for example.

http://www.traidcraft.co.uk/media/3bed9565-4d1b-4ccc-a76e-3381b986c9c4


So perhaps 'scorched' just means 'broken' or 'broken [or cut] from the shell'.

M-W unabridged

3 scorch


_dialectal, chiefly England_ 
*:* cut, slash, scratch

*Origin of SCORCH*
 
alteration (influenced by _1scorch_) of _2score_

First Known Use: 14th century
===

A related word, _scotch._

1 scotch

\ˈskäch\

inflected form(s): *-ed/-ing/-es*
1
_archaic_ *:* cut, gash, score <he _scotched_ him and notched him like a carbonado — Shakespeare> 
===

*ADDED:   I am unsure about the hypothesis, above.   Am reconsidering.


----------



## spilorrific

Hmmm. Thanks, Benny.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

I've never hear of 'scorched' almonds, thank goodness. Come on, since when has 'scorched' been a Good Word? It suggests ignorance at the very least, then, worse by far _inexcusable carelessness_  and, Oh! Shame of most Shameful Shames!, it even hints at _devilry_!
I mean, just look at a Hieronymous Bosch to see the little red devils brandishing singed and scorched almonds on their toasting forks!
I have been very suspicious of Cadbury's for several years after the perfidious change of recipe of their Creme Eggs, not to mention the total cop-out to Horrid Hershey's.
Oh, misery, woe, and tearing of hair ... .


----------



## Hermione Golightly

> 3 scorch
> 
> 
> _dialectal, chiefly England_
> *:* cut, slash, scratch
> 
> *Origin of SCORCH*
> 
> alteration (influenced by _1scorch_) of _2score_
> 
> First Known Use: 14th century



First Known Last Use: 14th century, except in two remote villages in deepest Somerset.


----------



## spilorrific

We who live very near Hershey, PA are not offended, but we are laughing out loud at your post, Hermione. It did not used to be horrid, but ever since it packed its manufacturing facilities off to Mexico, things have changed. 

Any chance that Cadbury has a factory in a remote village deep in Somerset?


----------



## You little ripper!

bennymix said:


> So perhaps 'scorched' just means 'broken' or 'broken [or cut] from the shell'.


Interesting, benny, I didn't know that meaning of 'scorched'. All the websites I checked say that the scorched almonds are roasted. I've contacted both _Nestlé _and another company called_ Haigh's _who make them to ask them why. I'll post their responses when I get them.


----------



## bennymix

There is some material on 'scorching' of cashews (second site) and also pictures at the first site.

In a word, it's something short of 'roasting', but in that direction.


Whole Cashew Kernels Exporter, Manufacturer, Distributor, Supplier, Trading Company, Whole Cashew Kernels India


Patent EP1681946A4 - Edible testa-on (skin-on) cashew nuts and methods for preparing same

2. The "Borma" Drying Process and Peeling Normally, shelled cashews are dried for between four to nine hours in an oven (also called a "Borma") at low heat (70 -80° C) to facilitate testa separation from the kernel and to make it easier to peel. Use of low heat prevents the browning or cooking of the kernels. When the heat- distribution within a drying chamber is not well controlled, or when the cashew kernel has prior damage, some of the kernels are *"scorched" *or discolored. Scorched cashews are considered second quality products and require further cooking before they are called roasted cashews. 

  [...]
The Borma Process is a "drying" process and should not be confused with a roasting process where the aim is to cook the cashews. The temperature used for roasting nuts is much higher (140-150° C) and the exposure times are measured in minutes


----------



## You little ripper!

bennymix said:


> There is some material on 'scorching' of cashews (second site) and also pictures at the first site.
> 
> In a word, it's something short of 'roasting', but in that direction.
> 
> 
> Whole Cashew Kernels Exporter, Manufacturer, Distributor, Supplier, Trading Company, Whole Cashew Kernels India
> 
> 
> Patent EP1681946A4 - Edible testa-on (skin-on) cashew nuts and methods for preparing same
> 
> 2. The "Borma" Drying Process and Peeling Normally, shelled cashews are dried for between four to nine hours in an oven (also called a "Borma") at low heat (70 -80° C) to facilitate testa separation from the kernel and to make it easier to peel. Use of low heat prevents the browning or cooking of the kernels. When the heat- distribution within a drying chamber is not well controlled, or when the cashew kernel has prior damage, some of the kernels are *"scorched" *or discolored. Scorched cashews are considered second quality products and require further cooking before they are called roasted cashews.
> 
> [...]
> The Borma Process is a "drying" process and should not be confused with a roasting process where the aim is to cook the cashews. The temperature used for roasting nuts is much higher (140-150° C) and the exposure times are measured in minutes


Fascinating, benny! I'll be interested to see if _Nestlé_ confirms this. I got an email from them to say that they had been receiving a high level of emails and that it might take them a little longer than usual to respond; I might ring them when they open.


----------



## sound shift

I think it may have something to do with French _écorcher_: to strip, to peel. Presumably the brown "skin" on the almond is removed before the chocolate is applied.


----------



## spilorrific

The things one learns on this site...!


----------



## dojibear

When I read the title of this thread, I immediately thought of almonds lightly coated in a very dark brown crunchy candy. I had a sample at the mall recently. They look like almonds with rough spots on them (like dirty almonds), and they look very dark, almost black, as if they were *scorched*.

Are yours covered with a little chocolate, but still almond shaped? Or is it the really thick covering, so it's more chocolate than almond? If it is the former then *scorched* could be an old nickname for the look.


----------



## You little ripper!

I finally received an email from _Nestlé, _but it doesn't really tell us anything more than what we already know. This is what it said in part:

_Our team have been unable to locate any specific information about the history of this product however, we believe that the name Scorched Almonds relates to the roasting of the almonds prior to being enrobed in chocolate. _


----------



## Cagey

I found the instructions on how to scorch almonds in an article on making candy.

Almonds must be blanched and thoroughly <dried> before they are dropped into the candy, and for those who like the flavor of scorched almonds, they may be put into a sharp oven until they begin to change color; watch them very closely or they will get brown and lose flavor.  If more convenient, they may be scorched in a frying pan, shaking them about to prevent burning.​
_Good Housekeeping Magazine_, Volume 49.  Jan. 1909.  (page 728).
Published in the US — as you can see by the spelling of _flavor_ and _color_.
The _Google Books_ link, which may not work for everyone. Good Housekeeping ]

It appears that the people who suggest that 'scorched' means 'toasted' or 'roasted' are right.


< Edited to correct typo. Cagey >


----------



## You little ripper!

Cagey said:


> I found the instructions on how to scorch almonds in an article on making candy.
> 
> Almonds must be blanched and thoroughly <dried> before they are dropped into the candy, and for those who like the flavor of scorched almonds, they may be put into a sharp oven until they begin to change color; watch them very closely or they will get brown and lose flavor.  If more convenient, they may be scorched in a frying pan, shaking them about to prevent burning.​
> _Good Housekeeping Magazine_, Volume 49.  Jan. 1909.  (page 728).
> Published in the US — as you can see by the spelling of _flavor_ and _color_.
> The _Google Books_ link, which may not work for everyone. Good Housekeeping ]
> 
> It appears that the people who suggest that 'scorched' means 'toasted' or 'roasted' are right.
> 
> 
> < Edited to correct typo. Cagey >


Nice one, Cagey.  I'm not that cognisant with culinary terms, but I would assume that 'toasting' is what is usually done in a fry pan and 'roasting' is what happens in an oven. I would think _Nestlé probably _uses ovens though - it's a lot more viable.

Edit: According to this website:
_The difference between roast and toast is simple, really: roast means to expose something to dry heat (in the west, usually in an oven) and to cook whatever it is right through; toast means to brown the outside of something, either held over a fire (as in marshmallows) or placed under a dry heat source such as a grill or inside a toaster._


----------



## tutto3

So-called scorched almonds have been around in NZ since I was a kid; it's the name of the chocolate covered roasted almonds we know and love, manufactured by Nestlé. They are solid, egg-shaped lumps of creamy, sickly-sweet NZ milk chocolate with an almond somewhere in the centre. They are the default if you need something to bring as a gift or shared food, and have probably made the Nestlé corporation millions.


----------



## kentix

I live in the U.S. and have heard the term but I have no recollection where. I've never been to Australia or New Zealand.


----------



## tutto3

For reasons outlined above, the words "scorched almonds" are guaranteed to make any NZer or Aussie drool. I think NZ is world famous for its chocolate, our dairy cows get fat on the lush pastures here.


----------



## PaulQ

Moolric said:


> In my part of the world, chocolate covered almonds are called scorched almonds.
> 
> Why are they called that?


Because they are scorched - subjected to very high temperature for a short while until the surface burns slightly. This enhances the flavour of almonds.





> It makes no sense.


I hope it does now. 





> Nothing I could find in the etymology of the word scorched has any hint of meaning covered, let alone covered in chocolate.


That is because the adjective "*scorched*" applies to "*almonds*" not to the chocolate - chocolate melts if you try to scorch it. Although such heat can be applied to give a gloss finish to chocolate, this is not called scorching as the surface does not burn.


> No other nuts are scorched, just almonds.


This is not so. Not only nuts, but many other foods are scorched - usually to give a burned finish to the surface or caramelise the surface. (See para. 2 of the recipe: Vanilla crème brûlée If you ask a decent chef he will tell you all about scorching done by a blowtorch - it is a relatively common method.)

As has been pointed out, scorching differs from roasting, the latter takes place for longer with a less intense heat.

OED *scorch*, v.1

 a. trans. To heat to such a degree as to shrivel, parch, or dry up, or to char or discolour the surface; *to burn superficially*.

1748   B. Robins & R. Walter Voy. round World by Anson ii. vi. 279   He did not awake till the fire came near enough to scorch him.


----------



## JamesM

How are scorched almonds different from toasted almonds, PaulQ?

Toasted almonds are also subjected to high heat for a short time.

Are these Nestle scorched almonds?  Here's Nestle's description of them:

"Nestle Scorched Almonds are made using only the finest whole almonds, which are carefully selected and roasted to bring out their luxurious flavour and are then covered in Nestle creamy milk chocolate. Making a combination that is true luxury and perfect for any occasion."

Here's the description from Hahndorf Sweets of Australia:

"South Australian almonds, delicately roasted and covered in tasty, quality milk chocolate.  Very moreish!"


No actual scorching or toasting seems to be involved in the production of scorched almonds. (!?!)


----------



## PaulQ

JamesM said:


> How are scorched almonds different from toasted almonds, PaulQ?





PaulQ said:


> As has been pointed out, scorching differs from roasting, the latter takes place for longer with a less intense heat.


 See also the blowtorch method use in cookery.



JamesM said:


> Here's the description from Hahndorf Sweets of Australia:
> 
> "South Australian almonds, delicately roasted and covered in tasty, quality milk chocolate. Very moreish!"
> 
> 
> No actual scorching or toasting seems to be involved in the production of scorched almonds. (!?!)


I suggest that they were probably scorched originally, but that later it was shown to be more reliable/cost effective/consistent to roast them (and you can see why that should be.) - nevertheless, the name, once established, persisted.

Coca Cola no longer has coca leaves in it...Coca-Cola - Wikipedia

And also out of interest: What the Hell Is Head Cheese?: Understanding Foods with Misleading Names - Rocky Mountain Oysters


----------



## JamesM

I'm just wondering if the chocolate covering might have been a proverbial "scorching" of the almonds, in the way that the American candy "Boston baked beans" are neither baked nor beans.





None of the recipes I've found for making homemade scorched almonds include any scorching process at all.


----------



## Myridon

French burnt peanuts definitely aren't burnt.


----------



## bennymix

I'd suggest that word 'burnt' is used because, as seen above, few know what 'scorched' means.



Myridon said:


> French burnt peanuts definitely aren't burnt.


----------



## Trochfa

Cagey said:


> for those who like the flavor of scorched almonds, they may be put into a sharp oven until they begin to change color; watch them very closely or they will get brown and lose flavor.



I believe PaulQ is correct. To scorch almonds a "sharp oven" (a high heat of 450F or 230C) is used. They can only be there for a short time before they change colour and are caught before they burn. Roasted/toasted almonds are cooked much more gently at 350F or 180C for longer (10-15 minutes).

Therefore scorched almonds are ones which have been seared at a very high heat, for a very short period of time before they are then covered in chocolate.


----------



## JamesM

Yes, this would make sense if the almonds under the chocolate were indeed scorched.  I don't see anything in the description to indicate that.  Maybe one of our Australian contributors can suck the chocolate off one of these scorched almonds and examine it for scorch marks.  

People are debating the definition of scorched when my real question is: are these almonds indeed scorched in the process of making the candy?  I haven't seen anything to back that up yet.  I think it is an assumption that has yet to be proven.

As Myridon says, just because a word is used in a candy's name doesn't mean that process is actually used or that quality is present.  Hot Tamales are not actually thermally hot and hundred thousand dollar bars are just chocolate -- no real money.


----------



## PaulQ

When I was young, in the 50s, there was a brand of dark chocolate bar that had whole almonds inside. If you broke the bar where there was an almond, the fine outer skin of the almond would flake away in small pieces of blackness revealing a crunchy, golden brown almond. This could have been scorching or a similar process. (Jolly fine it was too...)


----------



## kentix

JamesM said:


> Hot Tamales are not actually thermally hot


But they are tamales, right?


----------



## Myridon

bennymix said:


> I'd suggest that word 'burnt' is used because, as seen above, few know what 'scorched' means.


French burnt peanuts are neither burnt nor scorched nor covered in chocolate.  "Scorch" is a common word.   All I see above is that people don't think scorched means "chocolate-covered."


----------



## bennymix

Current recipe for scorched almonds   (no chocolate).
Scorched Almonds

Note to Myr;  I meant that the meaning under discussion is not well known. 'Scorch' itself is a common word.


----------



## JamesM

bennymix said:


> Current recipe for scorched almonds   (no chocolate).
> Scorched Almonds
> 
> Note to Myr;  I meant that the meaning under discussion is not well known. 'Scorch' itself is a common word.



Ah!  That recipe makes more sense to me.  Thanks.


----------



## JamesM

kentix said:


> But they are tamales, right?



Yeah. Sure.  We'll go with that.   I mean, they look identical to tamales, don't they?


----------



## W@sp

Just pure speculation on my part, but perhaps scorched almonds refers to the use of unintentionally burned almonds when roasting raw almonds. While most roasted almonds would be a nice even light brown colour, ‘scorched’ almonds might have unattractive dark brown / black patches and thus be unsuitable for sale. These almonds could be coated in chocolate and sold as scorched almonds.


----------

